# Reverse Edge Knives, ie Pikal Grip



## BigJay (Feb 14, 2010)

With all of the talented knife makers that are on this site, I was wondering if anyone would be willing to make a special order knife.  I am looking for a Reverse Edge Knife with a Pikal Grip, also known as the ice pick grip.  If anyone on here has an interest or a direction for me, please let me know.

Thank you, BigJay


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 14, 2010)

*Special knife*

I have never heard of one,how about some pictures???


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats a new one for me also


----------



## marknga (Feb 15, 2010)

I think it means that the edge is on top of the blade, fighter/combat style.


----------



## marknga (Feb 15, 2010)

my best friend google:
http://www.reknives.com/index.html


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just watching this thread


----------



## marknga (Feb 15, 2010)

in reading thru the above link and looking at some the knives posted I found this description of one of the blades rather entertaining:
The comparatively wide blade creates deep slashes and wide wound channels.  A deep, 
semi-circular cut at the rear spine of the blade allows for easy blade removal without "suctioning" and allows fluids to drip free from the blade.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 15, 2010)

*strange knife*

I think a good sharp knife would do the same damage


----------



## BigJay (Feb 17, 2010)

MarknGa,
thank you for the research that you have put in on this thread and sharpblades you are correct.  I am looking for a knife made in the pikal style with a reverse edge for my fighting style, Floro fighting systems... It is not necessarily for just cutting people open, I would like a personalized knife for me..

Any offers??
BigJay


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.shivworks.com/PSP/An Expression of Pikal.pdf

something for those still not sure of what blade he wants


----------



## Razor Blade (May 14, 2010)

Well Jason , you gave me a challenge , but i think i came thru for you . I have never made anything like this before. I hope you like it . Scott


----------



## Nitro (May 15, 2010)

Awesome Knife!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 15, 2010)

Now that is one good looking blade


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2010)

Very nice CQC knife Scott...


----------



## Razor Blade (May 15, 2010)

Thanks folks for the good words.Scott


----------



## coryo (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a sweat knife Scott. First one I have ever saw, and a mighty fine one at that. How many times did you cut your fingers?


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 2, 2010)

coryo said:


> That's a sweat knife Scott. First one I have ever saw, and a mighty fine one at that. How many times did you cut your fingers?



None yet , it would have been very easy , but i slowed the grinder down ..... way down, and just took my time . Scott


----------



## TBurnham (Jun 2, 2010)

That it a work of art as well as a nice looking knife. Congrats!!


----------



## delta708 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweeettttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olcowman (Jun 3, 2010)

I want to hear more about his 'fighting style'... where do you boys have these fights? whats it cost to get a good seat? and what do you do if the other feller shows up with a pistol?


----------



## BigJay (Jun 3, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I want to hear more about his 'fighting style'... where do you boys have these fights? whats it cost to get a good seat? and what do you do if the other feller shows up with a pistol?



Olcowman,

the fighting style is an adaptation from many different Phillipino martial art forms.  The main use is the knife used in reverse form or combat style.  The fights are too the death, and done in real world settings, so no tickets are available.  The best seat and the worst seat are the same and you never know which you have untilt he fight is over.  If the other guy shows up with a pistol, you wait and sneak it out when he is not looking, but hopefully you never get to this because you all ready shot him with your M-16.  

Seriously, I am in the military and this is for hand to hand combat if for some reason the rifle doesn't work anymore. If I can get the advantage, freedom is the option I will choose.

BigJay


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 3, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I want to hear more about his 'fighting style'... where do you boys have these fights? whats it cost to get a good seat? and what do you do if the other feller shows up with a pistol?



Sometimes your like of tact is so incredible it makes me wonder how a person can have their head so far in the sand...


----------



## arcame (Jun 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Sometimes your like of tact is so incredible it makes me wonder how a person can have their head so far in the sand...


----------



## olcowman (Jun 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Sometimes your like of tact is so incredible it makes me wonder how a person can have their head so far in the sand...



Thank you for commenting on my........ like of tact? That's a first for me.... LOL Perhaps you meant lack of tact? In that case I don't understand your definition of tact in this instance. Help me out here as I dang sure don't want to appear tactless on a thread about folks fighting to the death with knifes. Have we had an unpleasant exchange somewhere and you still got your lip pooched out? 

And my head in the sand? Your gonna have to explain that one too, how did you come to that conclusion? I'm starting to think your head is buried up in a warm, dark place.... but it ain't sand I'm thinking about?


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 5, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I want to hear more about his 'fighting style'... where do you boys have these fights? whats it cost to get a good seat? and what do you do if the other feller shows up with a pistol?



Here is your LACK of tact....Where do you boys have these fights?  

Your speaking to a member of our armed forces about his protection of our country and you're gonna call him a boy and ask more retarded questions??  How bout this, I'll pay for you a flight over there so you can get a ringside, great seat at one of these 'fights'.  Let me know where to send the plane ticket.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 7, 2010)

His post didn't say anything at all about military and I would love to see any stats on how many insurgants are "kia" by a knife. Put your money where your big mouth is boy, I'll pm you my address and you send the ticket on.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 7, 2010)

BigJay said:


> Olcowman,
> 
> the fighting style is an adaptation from many different Phillipino martial art forms.  The main use is the knife used in reverse form or combat style.  The fights are too the death, and done in real world settings, so no tickets are available.  The best seat and the worst seat are the same and you never know which you have untilt he fight is over.  If the other guy shows up with a pistol, you wait and sneak it out when he is not looking, but hopefully you never get to this because you all ready shot him with your M-16.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up as I honestly had no idea what in the world this style of fighting entailed. Until you said military I was thinking of some sort of covert underground fighting orginization? Good luck and I sincerely hope it never comes to this for you... if it does don't forget your sidearm and you can always throw your gun and somebody. Then commence to whittling on them. Thanks for your service and keep safe.


----------

